# MX518 problems with xorg 7.0.0

## StinkingMonkey

Having problems getting buttons to work as they should, right MB is middle click and vice versa , some details

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.0.0_rc2-r1

      Latest version installed: 7.0.0_rc2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (met 

a package)

      License:     as-is

Section "InputDevice"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf 

# Identifier and driver

       Identifier       "Mouse1"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mx518"

        Option          "Buttons" "8"

EndSection

now when i try to use xmodmap -e pointer " blah blah " i get the following error

xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad number of buttons, must have 32 instead of 8

xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.

If i don't use xmodmap the buttons are still wrong. Anyone have any idea why this is happening and if so how to cure it ?

----------

## machinelou

Other people seem to be using 7 instead of 8 in their xorg.conf..  ATM, I'm using 7 but having problems getting the thumb buttons recognized.  But, there are at least a couple of post about the mx518 where people use 7 successfully.

----------

## COiN3D

Hi there,

I've a MX500 and the same problem. It's a problem of X.org 6.8.9 and 7, I'd say. At last I was able to figure out the right xmodmap-sequence to get the forward/backward buttons and the mouse wheel working again. Here's the output of my xorg.conf: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

#    Option "ButtonNumber" "7"

EndSection
```

First xmodmap gave me this error message: 

```
xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad number of buttons, must have 11 instead of 7

xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
```

Then I fiddled around and finally found the right sequence: 

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7 10 11"
```

Maybe this helps. Just play a bit with xmodmap, and maybe you'll get your mouse workin again, too  :Smile: 

----------

## bluni

that solution works for me and my mx518!  :Smile:  I can scroll now!

----------

## gonzzor

Just want to say thanks for this post.. At last I got my mouse work as it should..

I have an MX518... Running Xorg 7...

Thanks...

----------

## rdd

that did it for me and my mx500 too, thanks

----------

